# Wheelchair for ratty :) not my rat,but this made me smile!



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Someone's three year old rat has back end leg paralysis so to help him get around they made him a wheel chair https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=o.2249267968&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

That is SO CUTE. Why didn't I think of making one of those for Izzie? :O


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

That is absolutely DARLING! I'm so happy someone helped that ratty out. Good for them!


----------

